

Google has a Hunch - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2011/02/18/google-has-a-hunch/

======
dot
I wish there was a video to go along with it, but very interesting none the
less.

Kind of off-topic, but I liked this slide: <http://cl.ly/3r1F1l141g2g0T3v3929>

It's important to realize that there are different types of chicken and egg
problems.

OpenTable, Monster and AdWords don't create a sense of community. There's a
strict buyer/seller differentiator between the users.

AirBnB and ebay create something in the middle, where many of the sellers are
also buyers (especially in the beginning).

Lastly, sites like etsy and dribbble have a strong sense of community because
creators are mostly "selling" to their peers.

An interesting exercise is to take a successful company in one of those
columns and bring it to another. In one sense that's what AirBnb did by taking
the couchsurfing concept and turning it in to a "hybrid" with a stronger
buyer/seller differentiator.

------
redthrowaway
Really interesting. This reminds me of OKCupid's correlational questions[1]:
If you want to know if your date puts out, ask if they like beer. If you want
to know if they're liberal, as if they like complex people in their lives. The
idea of building social networks around interests seems so intuitive, yet I've
never seen anybody really do it before. Hunch seems to be a smarter
StumbleUpon. I'm intrigued.

[1] [http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-best-questions-for-
fir...](http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-best-questions-for-first-dates/)

------
nyellin
<http://hunch.com/>

